# US Cutter MH871 MK2



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone,

I am very new to the Vinyl world, I picked up a US Cutter Bundle pack off Ebay> Installed SignCutter Pro, I was able to get a few Words printed, and a small image, the one thing i noticed when I was weeding was I had a bunch of cuts accross my image, when i lifted the weeded parts of my image were cut. As i said I am very knew so any information or help would greatly be appreicated. I plan on doing names and numbers as an addition to my screen printing.

Want to be able to cut quality cutouts....


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

First of all, I honestly hated SignCut Pro. I am not saying it's bad software, I just know that it doesn't really work for me. I may just never really gave it a chance. I use WinPCSign or acutally Make The Cut works with the US Cutters as well. I feel like for simple things like you are saying you maybe using it would probably work well. I would suggest making sure your blade depth (Blade in the holder) and offset (software setting in cutting program) is correct first.


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

hextex said:


> The Cut works with the US Cutters as well.


Is this a stand alone product, what is the pricing on it? I guess I do not know how to ask the question. is there anyway to control the path the blade takes when cutting an image or word?

I appreciate your response and will keep searching for "The Cut Works"


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually the software is called "Make The Cut" It's simple to use and most of the more experienced would not used it because it doesn't do everything that say Flexi Sign would do, but it doesn't cost $500 bucks either (more like 60) have most basic features and to me it is straight forward. WinPCSign Profressional is around 200 and I like it as well.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the721 and use sign blazer. Free on us cutter website

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jkewl99 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi have you had any issues with sign blazer?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

None in two years

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

